
Confession: I Have No Idea How to Use Git - pcr910303
https://kevq.uk/confession-i-have-no-idea-how-to-use-git/
======
dgritsko
> Are there any resources available for people who are NOT seasoned software
> developers to learn Git?

Is Google broken or something? There's literally thousands of resources out
there, you just have to look for them. This list took me 30 seconds to put
together:

[1]: [https://anitacheng.com/git-for-non-
developers](https://anitacheng.com/git-for-non-developers)

[2]: [https://unito.io/blog/guide-to-github-for-project-
managers/](https://unito.io/blog/guide-to-github-for-project-managers/)

[3]: [https://premium.wpmudev.org/blog/the-non-developers-guide-
to...](https://premium.wpmudev.org/blog/the-non-developers-guide-to-git-and-
github/)

[4]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWYqp7iY_Tc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWYqp7iY_Tc)

[5]: [https://medium.com/@williamschinonso11/understanding-git-
for...](https://medium.com/@williamschinonso11/understanding-git-for-absolute-
beginners-479518d76532)

[6]: [https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/an-introduction-to-git-
for...](https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/an-introduction-to-git-for-absolute-
beginners-86fa1d32ff71/)

------
glram
For a very introductory perspective, the following sites are really useful:

[1]: [http://web.mit.edu/6.031/www/sp20/classes/05-version-
control...](http://web.mit.edu/6.031/www/sp20/classes/05-version-control/)

[2]: [https://try.github.io/](https://try.github.io/)

